# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Λίγο απ' όλα

## Lemonmac

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα, όπως έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο post τον Αύγουστο περιμένω τον green wing macaw μου και όσο πλησιάζει ο καιρος γεννιούνται ολο και περισσότερες απορριες.  Οι πιο βασικές που έχω την παρούσα στιγμή είναι:  το φύλο του πουλιού μιας και πρεπει να καταληξω σε ενα ονομα. σύμφωνα με ότι μου είπε ο κύριος που το πήρα πρέπει να "φτερωσει" για να μάθουμε το φυλο του, αυτο απ ότι διαβάζω γίνεται με τεστ DNA, πως και που? μηπως ειναι υποχρεωση του μαγαζατορα? Μόλις το πάρω θα είναι περίπου 2,5 μηνών αν κατάλαβα καλα ένα άρθρο που διάβασα το βάζω κατευθειαν στο κλουβί, γιατί έχω δει κάτι φωτό που τα χούνε μέσα σε κάτι κουτιά, επίσης όταν καταλήξω σε κλουβί θα το έχω έξω που έχω πιο πολυ χώρο αλλα το χειμώνα μου φαίνεται λίγο βάρβαρο οπότε σκέφτομαι να το μετακινω μιας και θα χει ρόδες είναι οκ αυτο? ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikolas_23

φιλε μου δεν ξερω για ολα τα αλλα ομως αυτο το μεσα εξω τον χειμωνα μπορει και να το πεθανεις το πουλακι λογο του οτι αλλη θερμοκρασια μεσα αλλη εξω και η αποτομη μεταβολη ειναι δυσκολο να προσαρμοστει το πουλακι και θα αρρωστησει.το dna λογικα αφου θα ειναι τοσο μικρο δικη σου υποχρεωση θα ειναι.

----------


## mitsman

Καταρχην με το καλο να το δεχτεις και να μας βαλεις πολλες φωτογραφιες να ψηλωσουμε κανενα ποντο απο χαρα!!!
Σιγουρα δεν εχει *υποχρεωση* ο πωλητης, μεχρι να του το ζητησεις, με δικη σου εξτρα χρεωση!
Υπαρχουν πτηνιατροι που μπορεις να το πας και να παρουν δειγμα ωστε να στειλουν για τεστ dna!
Αν δεν ξερεις καποιον και θες να μαθεις πες να συ στειλουν ενα π.μ. γιατι δεν επιτρεπεται η αναφορα ονοματων δημοσια στο φορουμ απο τους κανονες!
Οσο για το εξω καλο θα ηταν αν το αποφαισεις να μην μενει το πουλακι εξω σε ακραιες καιρικες συνθηκες!!!
Και να το βγαλεις εξω γιαπρωτη φορα οταν οι θερμοκρασιες δεν ειναι παλι ακραιες για να εχει χρονο το πουλι να πρασαρμστει και να συνηθισει!!

----------

